# Solved: Website not scrolling properly (in Chrome) after focus shifted



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I think that this is a jQuery vs Chrome issue, but I can find no reference to a similar situation in my search for a solution.

The problem only exists on this site.
Scrolling is hunkey-dorey until one shifts focus away from the current tab (for example if you go to another tab in Chrome) and then return. The scrolling and hovering then goes into sloth-mode

As mentioned, I have researched this phenomenon with no result and maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
(This occurs only in Chrome - FF and IE are ok - haven't tried other browsers yet)


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

The plot thickens ... Take a look at this Chromium Issue. I am in the process of communicating with them ...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Hmm... not sure if you've already solved this, but I'm not able to reproduce the problem on this machine. (Windows Chrome 36.0.1985.143... currently download an update.) I can scroll and click without problems, even after switching tabs.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm using Chrome 39.0.2138.0 - so it looks like they've cured one issue and caused another in this later version? Curious! I'm not sure if it's large images or the fixed elements on my page, so I shall dump the fixed elements and see what happens ... will report back.
No it's not the fixed elements ... just tested it locally.
I don't think it's the super large pics either, because I have gotten the same error with the slider out of the page.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not seeing it either Jim (36.0.1985.143). Updating right now and will report back.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Chris, I've also been through the js exclusion routine for every js link on the page and it's none of them. I'll do the same for my js functions and event listeners and get back ...


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, it only updated me to 37.0.2062.103 . But still no reproduction. Hmm. Sure it's not your specific hardware Jim? Guessing you tried this in another browser?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> Sure it's not your specific hardware Jim?


I don't suspect a hardware issue as it's behaving on IE and FF. I'm more convinced that it's the Chrome version I'm on (the most current I think).


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

P.S. this new version makes all my fonts look like crap. But that's another story.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

If you want to see crap rendering of the font, try the site in FF - ugh!


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

How are you on 39 Jim? http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

My goodness! - I shall download 37 and see what transpires ...


> How are you on 39 Jim?


I guess I must have downloaded it when they stipulated an upgrade was available, or something and gone for a Beta version - ahead of the pack, but foolish
No that's not the case - I have tried downloading 37 but the gateway in South Africa only downloads 39!!


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

That's odd...again...hmmm...


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Jim I'm not side-barring your thread...but Mike, you may want to upgrade to 37 on and look at techguy. I'm still researching the fix, just a heads up.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

That's cool Chris. How's it look on 37? No problems?


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Your site looks fine Jim.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I've posted a Report Issue on the Google Chrome Help Forum in the hope that it may be sorted there ...


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Ah...I think I see the problem 'dev' in your screenshot. Interested to see what they come up with.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Mike, if you're still listening...this is the font fix that worked for me. Another example aside from techguy is facebook.

From here: http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2014/08/stable-channel-update_26.html

"type 'chrome://flags' in the address bar and disable direct write"

I am on Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Cool, I'll check it out. Haven't noticed any issues so far -- maybe it's specific to particular video drivers? I'll have to do some more testing on another machine. (Running Version 37.0.2062.103 m at the moment.)


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Might be. I'll upgrade my desktop tomorrow and pass on.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys and no offense at the thread hi-jack
Definitely a problem with the v39 of Chrome - maybe because it's 64-bit and I have a 32-bit OS, dunno ...
I'll post back here if I get anything from the Chrome forums, but don't hold your breath
I'll mark it solved though - thanks again


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Just to keep you in the loop, I have fallen back to Chrome version:37.0.2062.103 which has so far presented no problems


----------

